# ال Sensors



## محموديوسف (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم مهندس معماري ... وأريد أي كتاب يحوي شرح مبسط عن ال Sensors والفكرة الرئيسية له شواء بالعربي أو بالانجليزي .... هام جداً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed_hassan (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا بس لقيت حاجه عندي معرفش ممكن تساعدك ولا لا بس يارب تلاقي فيها الي حضرتك محتاجه
مشاهدة المرفق 14. CONTINUOUS SENSORS.pdf

حاجه تانيه اليك صفحه بها بعض ماتريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26851&page=3
يارب اكون قدرت ان البي طلبك
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الفقير الي الله 
محمد حسن


----------



## محموديوسف (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف ...


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف ...


----------

